# [Doble monitor] Experiencias Xinerama vs Twinview

## Stolz

Me estoy planteando usar simultáneamente mi monitor externo junto al monitor del portátil para que se comporten como uno solo. He estado googleando y por lo visto tengo dos opciones:

-Usar dos secciones separdas en xorg.conf para cada pantalla/monitor/tarjeta, activar la extensión Xinerama y recompilar KDE con la USE="xinerama"

-Activar la tecnología Twinview de Nvidia con unas pocas lineas en  xorg.conf y listo.

Ya me he leído el README de Nvidia y las diferencias teóricas las tengo claras, pero me gustaría oír la experiencia de alguien que haya probado ambas soluciones y me pueda orientar de forma práctica.

¿Cuál me aconsejáis?

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## gringo

bueno, realmente no puedo decir mucho, no uso ninguno de los dos. A un amigo le instalé un gentoo hace poco y como el tío se pasa todo el día jugando al quake, le puse a andar twinview que tengo entendido que tiene mejor rendimiento que xinerama. Todo funcionó a la primera y al menos hasta hoy no me ha protestao asi que imagino que seguirá funcionando.

Además, twinview no me pareció tan "invasivo" ( no hay un USE específico, no hay que andar recompilando nada) y la configuración me pareció mas simple que para Xinerama así que si el día de mañana tengo que coger alguno de los dos seguramente coja twinview.

Sobre el rendimiento, hay una comparativa en phoronix, pero seguro que ya la has visto.

A ver si te sirve de algo ..

saluetes

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Pero...¿esto no depende de si tienes una tarjeta con 2 salidas, o 2 tarjetas independientes?

Tenía entendido que el 1er sistema era para declarar 2 tarjetas, y el del twinview para usar las 2 salidas de la Nvidia  :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  hay una comparativa en phoronix, pero seguro que ya la has visto

 

pues no la había visto, ahora me pongo, gracias

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Pero...¿esto no depende de si tienes una tarjeta con 2 salidas, o 2 tarjetas independientes?
> 
> Tenía entendido que el 1er sistema era para declarar 2 tarjetas, y el del twinview para usar las 2 salidas de la Nvidia 

 

Tengo una tarjeta con dos salidas y en este caso se puede hacer de las dos formas. De hecho ya lo tengo funcionando de ambas formas y no aprecio diferencias de funcionamiento. Tan solo he navegado un poco, no es que que lo haya probado exhaustivamente. La idea es saber si alguien lleva tiempo usando alguna de ellas para que me aconseje cual es la mejor opción.

Por si al final decido pasar de Xinerama, no recuerdo los paquetes que se me instalaron por su culpa ¿alguien me puede decir la salida del siguiente comando en un sistema sin Xinerama? 

```
USE="xinerama"  emerge -upqD --newuse world | grep -v kde-base
```

----------

## opotonil

```

~ # USE="xinerama"  emerge -upqD --newuse world | grep -v kde-base

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/koffice-data-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/kio-ftps-0.1

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/koffice-libs-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.7

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/kchart-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/kexi-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/koffice-i18n-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/kivio-1.6.2

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/krita-1.6.3

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/kspread-1.6.2

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/kword-1.6.3-r1

```

¿Para dejar el sistema sin xinerama no valdria con quitar la USE de make.conf o donde la pusieras? y hacer:

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

```

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

Que raro opotonil. No se te instala ningún programa al activar la USE Xinerama en tu sistema. Todos los que aparecen tan solo van a ser recompilados. Esperaba que apareciesen unos cuantos programas, como mínimo xineramaproto y libXinerama. ¿alguna vez tuviste Xinemara ya instalado?

Sobre la segunda cuestión, si  "depclean" no diese tantos falsos positivos y "revdep-rebuild" funcionase como se supone, sí, bastaría,pero me temo que es pedir demasiado que esos dos comandos hagan siempre bien su función.

saludozzzz

----------

## opotonil

Pues no, nunca he instalado xinerama directamente ni he activado la USE:

make.conf

```

USE="-gnome -gtk -gtk2 a52 aac acpi audiofile alsa arts bzip2 dbus dvd dvdr dts encode ffmpeg foomaticdb gif gmp hal ieee1394 imagemagick jpeg kde lcms mmx mng mp3 mpeg ogg opengl pcmcia png ppds qt3 quicktime rdesktop samba sasl sndfile spell sse sse2 threads tiff truetype usb vorbis win32codecs wmf X xcomposite xvid"

```

package.use

```

app-cdr/k3b css

kde-base/kopete irc

media-gfx/imagemagick gs

media-libs/libquicktime lame

media-libs/xine-lib real

media-video/ffmpeg network

media-video/transcode network

net-fs/samba automount

sys-apps/pciutils network-cron

sys-apps/usbutils network-cron

sys-fs/lvm2 nolvm1

```

Pero si tengo instalados los dos ebuilds que mencionas:

```

~ # emerge -pv xineramaproto libXinerama

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Hechando un vistazo a las dependencias parece que es cosa de "11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3":

```

~ # equery depends libXinerama

[ Searching for packages depending on libXinerama... ]

app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 (xinerama? x11-libs/libXinerama)

...

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

...

```

```

~ # equery depends xineramaproto

[ Searching for packages depending on xineramaproto... ]

app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 (xinerama? x11-proto/xineramaproto)

...

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1 (>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1-r1)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 (x11-proto/xineramaproto)

x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 (x11-proto/xineramaproto)

...

```

Entiendo que "app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 (xinerama? x11-libs/libXinerama)" quiere decir que es dependencia si se activa la USE. Asi que el post anterior no creo que te sirva, perdona (nunca me habia fijado en que lo tenia).

Salu2.

----------

